# SVN Errors Out with E000060: Operation timed out



## khantroll (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi all! I'm new to FreeBSD, and I'm having what I'm sure is a simple problem that I just can't seem to puzzle out. I've got it installed and Marvell Espressobin, and I'm trying to do an Subversion checkout so I can install software (the installation doesn't include dpk). When I run:

svn checkout https://svn.FreeBSD.org/ports/head /usr/ports

It scrolls through many lines of software titles, before eventually terminating with:

E000060: Operation timed out
It's downloading something, because /usr/ports has entries in it, and I have to remove them before I can try again.

It's not a network connectivity issue (I don't think) as I can always ping external sites. 

Any ideas?


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 25, 2019)

khantroll said:


> I'm trying to do an Subversion checkout so I can install software (the installation doesn't include dpk)


If you mean pkg(7), to install there is no need to build it necessarily from ports, execute `pkg`. It will bootstrap the package from a remote repository. Info: handbook.

If you insist on subversion, maybe it is a temporary situation on the server side, try it later again. Apropos, you have also svnlite, which comes with the system.

Alternatively, to fetch a ports tree, there is also portsnap(8) ( handbook).

Or you can download a daily updated ports tar-ball for fist time installation.


----------



## PMc (Aug 25, 2019)

Have You tried another server?
There used to be multple of them, but nowadays the handbook says this is somehow hidden. My checkout say it is from svn0.us-east.freebsd.org and there likely are others.


----------



## khantroll (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi all! Yes, I meant pkg. When I run the lines from the handbook for bootstrapping pkg, it says "command not found." Portsnap results in the same message. 

I've tried a couple of different servers, but I'll try the one you mentioned PMc and see there is any change. 

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2019)

khantroll said:


> When I run the lines from the handbook for bootstrapping pkg, it says "command not found." Portsnap results in the same message.


Please show the _exact_ command you used and the error you got.


----------



## khantroll (Aug 27, 2019)

SirDice, 

Here is a screenshot showing portsnap and pkg: 






I did, by using a different server, finally get the SVN checkout to work.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2019)

Can you post the output from `uname -a`.


----------



## khantroll (Aug 31, 2019)




----------

